# A Trunk Full Of Joy On This Wonderful Day



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well now that all the Rif raf, and pains in my ass's have left

Its time to go run some choo choos before it snows.

I am sick but will bundle up for some run time before dark.

These are my engines of choice today because this will be the 

Last time the run under regular DC before i enter them into my DCC system tomorrow 


These all have QSI Installed already so should be a simple matter of addressing them


Well off to play in the cold boys....

And when i come home i can make a nice hot turkey sandwich with the left overs

Life is good today.......... Merry Xmas People...........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: A Trunk Full Of Joy On This Woderful Day*

And Yes Marty i make the wooden boxs for storage and transporting of my engines.

See i do know how to read and use a ruler and a saw..

Powered one at that...









And can a Moderater add a N to wonderful in the title please.

Thank you


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: A Trunk Full Of Joy On This Woderful Day*

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 25 Dec 2010 01:33 PM 
And Yes Marty i make the wooden boxs for storage and transporting of my engines.

See i do know how to read and use a ruler and a saw..

Powered one at that...









And can a Moderater add a N to wonderful in the title please.

Thank you 



I had to read that title 3 times before I figured out where you wanted the "n" added!

Enjoy your run today. Stay warm.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Nick, any action photos of the trains running????


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Nick,*
* What would Charles R say if he see's all those Aristo engines in your trunk and only one of his. It took you awhile, but you finally figured out what runs the best. *








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Dec 2010 06:01 PM 
Cool Nick, any action photos of the trains running???? 
No sorry, a little to chillie for the video camera.............


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wuss


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 25 Dec 2010 06:14 PM 
*Hey Nick,*
* What would Charles R say if he see's all those Aristo engines in your trunk and only one of his. It took you awhile, but you finally figured out what runs the best. *








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Rex ive always known who's trains run the best, Charlie R makes Aristo go.............










Silly Boy he he he


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 26 Dec 2010 05:02 PM 
Wuss


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice locos Nick except if someone sees that rare CSX loco he will be P.O.d







Hope you had a good day of running before the snow arrives that I sent you.







Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,[/b]
You want another set of those USA blocks? I'll trade you a set for the Aristo's you take out. [/b]
@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry Reie, i already have them sold but i will keep you in mind the next time.


----------

